# RS-3 AND QSI, WHAT DO YOU THINK?



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Well i traded a couple of 40ft box cars for this LV rs-3. i installed QSI sound board, what do you think ?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Nick, those sounds are exactly how we discussed it on the phone. The setup of the QSI must have been set to go to the very low idle state on DC. I have not had mine do this on DC, but I did not pay attention to the DC programming options. The lights flicker at the very low speed/voltage because the output of the amp pulsates the voltage, and messes with the crappy Aristo voltage regulation circuit, which you can see is not regulating very well. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

Comparison to the real thing:






Matthew (OV)


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

I think the Phoenix RSD-1 sounds pretty close to the last example Steve has given. 

http://www.phoenixsound.com/library/am_diesel/rsd.htm


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

The QSI sound sounds nice, Nick, but I agree with Tony. I think the Phoenix gives a more realistic sound yet. I had the opportunity to ride behind an Alco switcher in Mexico, and when I installed the Phoenix board in my RS3, I was astounded, it sounded exactly the same!!

Ed


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I have that exact setup, an RS-3 with QSI--and I really like it. The sounds are to my ears excellent--very "dimensional:" and they change with the load on the engine--both in volume an in timbre.

I run mine on constant track power, so the start up is different because of the CV settings. I changed them in accordance with the directions but I can't remember the exact values. I also monkeyed with the starting viltage to smooth out some of what I describe below.


The one thing I don't l about it is that with the engine, and only this engine, the start up is rough and a little jerky. The front headlight flicker. I don't notice any cab light flicker, but the front headlights flicker as it's starting, but once it's up to say two scale miles an hour they are on solidy. Tinkering with the CV startup voltage smoothed this out somehwat, but it's still a little rough--not a big deal, but a little rough.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I should add I have the Phoenix R3-3 sound tony linked to installed in a USAT 44 tonner--not prototypical, I know. It's an excellent sound file. The "chugging" of the diesel engine is more pronounced on the Phoenix file; it's a little more "clattery." I can't tell which is more realistic--I assume they were recorded from different engines doing different things. I prefer the QSI file, because it's a little smoother sounding, but they are both excellent


----------



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By TonyWalsham on 03/11/2009 1:41 AM
I think the Phoenix RSD-1 sounds pretty close to the last example Steve has given. 

http://www.phoenixsound.com/library/am_diesel/rsd.htm


Yeah, it's pretty close... I like the combination in the RSD too.

Steve (OV)


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

To cure the jerky motion of the loco when starting out will require you to turn off the back EMF for now until QSI up grades the programs. I have done this on most of my loco's. Later RJD


----------



## adelmo (Jan 2, 2008)

Has anyone come up with a solution for the Aristo/QSI RS-3 flickering lights?
Alan


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, rip out the crappy microprocessor-based voltage regulator from Aristo.... that's the problem... If you are running DCC, set up lights as you would with any other DCC loco. 

If you are running DC, try a linear regulator, or use lights normally. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Peter Osborne (Jan 5, 2008)

Greg, does the RS-3 and QSI combo misbehave when running on DCC or only DC? 

Peter.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Any mode, if BEMF is on. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

RJ, turn off my BEMF...................... thanks







i need to bye a programer for QSI and pheniox sound systems.........Rays got me all hooked up with the MTH stuff so i will be good to go..


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Will do Nick. Any thing else you need fine tuned besides the volume? Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Talked to Nick later in the day, turn the BEMF back on, he's mu'ing with other diesels and they have QSI also, there will be too much difference in starting voltage/speed to mix them. 

Regards, Greg


----------

